# 61st Troop Carrier Wing



## Micdrow (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is a short document on the history of the 61st Troop Carrier wing.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 1, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> Thanks!



Your welcome!!!


----------

